# Mk6 Jetta 1.4T IC upgrade ideas



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about ways to improve our engines Intercoolinng system. 
Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm quite curious about this as well


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Gonna throw it out there and say no and probably not.

1. Most aren't going to develop a kit for the base engine
2. If they are, needs to be simple or adapt a higher end engine's to fit with this application to save costs due to demand / market
3. Not too much space there and I guess you could go slightly larger

You can always go to a good tuning shop and get them to custom make you one if you really want one, but I figured the cost involved is going to be more than it's worth.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks you. I really wasn’t expecting anyone for doing a kit for us.
My idea for the moment is to buy an air to air IC and couple the coolant hoses going to the AWIC. I might lose some boost but in return IATs should be almost or closer to AATs. I will need some routing for the pipes and maybe a couple measurements but again Air to Water is mostly effective for Drag strip races and specially if you’re going to ice it every time. For a DD I will say that Air to Air would be the best bet.
Again this is all ideas and custom work not like I expect anything from any manufacturers. Same goes for the turbo upgrade which later on I will look into it. It’s not really that hard even tho the manifold is integrated. Just gotta make a custom flange for the stock exhaust and put in a bigger turbo that bolts on to the stock flange. Obviously all custom but with a little here and there it should be better. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

Here in Malaysia, many of the users are also finding a way around the IC. 

Would love to see what others are doing right now or have done so far to the IC


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ericgohsw said:


> Here in Malaysia, many of the users are also finding a way around the IC.
> 
> Would love to see what others are doing right now or have done so far to the IC


What I have in mind is pretty simple just needs someone to do it. Will need to use some couplers and route the piping to a front mount IC then come up and go to Throttle body or somewhere before Boost sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

anyone try treating the intercooler cooling system with products like water wetter? might be worth a shot, especially if it can reduce it by the full 20 degrees f.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> anyone try treating the intercooler cooling system with products like water wetter? might be worth a shot, especially if it can reduce it by the full 20 degrees f.


I’ve thought about this as well since reviews say that it actually works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Water wetter does work but you have to use full distilled water which needs to be replaced more often and can't be used if it's going to be cold (so winter). 

Also it's not dropping it by 20 degrees for daily driving. It's helping whenever you're tracking hard and the water is already past boiling to keep it under control. I used to go to a lot of HPDE's and always used water wetter swapped in but once I got home, swapped it back to normal. 

If it worked that well all the time, manufacturers would incorporate it all the time. This is just like having some porterfield brake pads, great for track use, squeaky, but not really for daily driving.


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

ptrd said:


> Water wetter does work but you have to use full distilled water which needs to be replaced more often and can't be used if it's going to be cold (so winter).
> 
> Also it's not dropping it by 20 degrees for daily driving. It's helping whenever you're tracking hard and the water is already past boiling to keep it under control. I used to go to a lot of HPDE's and always used water wetter swapped in but once I got home, swapped it back to normal.
> 
> If it worked that well all the time, manufacturers would incorporate it all the time. This is just like having some porterfield brake pads, great for track use, squeaky, but not really for daily driving.


very good input, thank you for that. the only other thing i can think of is to incorporate an air to air setup to use in conjunction to the current water to air system. space is certainly at a premium, but im sure someone somewhere has done something similar. just throwing out ideas for now.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> very good input, thank you for that. the only other thing i can think of is to incorporate an air to air setup to use in conjunction to the current water to air system. space is certainly at a premium, but im sure someone somewhere has done something similar. just throwing out ideas for now.


AAIC system With the AWIC system or AAIC system alone or add another rad to the AWIC along With another Fan. There’s many options and ways and obviously we are looking for the one that will keep us closest to ambient while at track and DD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delane_F (Jun 19, 2018)

Why not just go for a front mount heat exchanger? Just need longer hoses and rout it to run through the HE prior to entering the Intake mani. Would take up less space. Still get the look too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Delane_F said:


> Why not just go for a front mount heat exchanger? Just need longer hoses and rout it to run through the HE prior to entering the Intake mani. Would take up less space. Still get the look too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that’s what I meant by full Air to Air IC system. Another thing to consider is the boost pressure sensor since our ECU works by MAP and Boost pressure reading.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delane_F (Jun 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Yeah that’s what I meant by full Air to Air IC system. Another thing to consider is the boost pressure sensor since our ECU works by MAP and Boost pressure reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A front mount heat exchanger is for water. Wouldn’t need to worry about and sensors by going that rout. Also would be cheaper then making air to air system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Delane_F said:


> A front mount heat exchanger is for water. Wouldn’t need to worry about and sensors by going that rout. Also would be cheaper then making air to air system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So pretty much move the heat exchanger to the front instead of wherever is at? I was also thinking of just upgrading the stock AWIC system by adding more cooling agent and capacity and adding fans. Also if the stock system is using the engine coolant system then we need to isolate that system as well to run it’s own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delane_F (Jun 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> So pretty much move the heat exchanger to the front instead of wherever is at? I was also thinking of just upgrading the stock AWIC system by adding more cooling agent and capacity and adding fans. Also if the stock system is using the engine coolant system then we need to isolate that system as well to run it’s own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That would need a second water pump to isolate the system... just add a front mount heat exchanger to the system prior to it entering the intake manifold. Or just buy a cheap FMIC kit off eaby and cut it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Delane_F said:


> That would need a second water pump to isolate the system... just add a front mount heat exchanger to the system prior to it entering the intake manifold. Or just buy a cheap FMIC kit off eaby and cut it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front mount heat exchanger you mean Air to Air right? 
Yes I am aware that in order to isolate the Intercooling system these items at least are needed: E- Water pump, radiator, expansion tank or some sort of container, hoses, fans(specially when idling or not going at fast enough speeds). I think it would be best to also have a switch for water pump. Just some ideas that might help get the better out of this baby 1.4T 
Don’t get me wrong it’s an amazing vehicle and if I wanted fast I sure wouldn’t have bought a 2.0T lol I would’ve bought a big block V8 . 
This past week I removed the resonator and replaced with piece of exhaust pipe and my God did it sounds much sweeter better and the power seems to go all the way to 6k rpms and comes on boost almost instantly and is so responsive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Front mount heat exchanger you mean Air to Air right?
> Yes I am aware that in order to isolate the Intercooling system these items at least are needed: E- Water pump, radiator, expansion tank or some sort of container, hoses, fans(specially when idling or not going at fast enough speeds). I think it would be best to also have a switch for water pump. Just some ideas that might help get the better out of this baby 1.4T
> Don’t get me wrong it’s an amazing vehicle and if I wanted fast I sure wouldn’t have bought a 2.0T lol I would’ve bought a big block V8 .
> This past week I removed the resonator and replaced with piece of exhaust pipe and my God did it sounds much sweeter better and the power seems to go all the way to 6k rpms and comes on boost almost instantly and is so responsive.
> ...


great idea, btw how does it sound after that mod? im assuming you left the stock rear muffler in place, possible to upload a driving video of it? thanks, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> great idea, btw how does it sound after that mod? im assuming you left the stock rear muffler in place, possible to upload a driving video of it? thanks, greatly appreciated.


You know for my taste is not loud it’s just deep and smooth. I did a muffler delete at a shop and the resonator delete I did at my dads since I didn’t wanted to pay $100 for the delete instead I paid $15 for piping I needed and you be surprised how easy it was to separate the the exhaust from the cat to the back. If you wish to remove the whole piping it be easier to cut off the resonator under the vehicle and take it out and weld outside. Reason why I say it’s not loud is cuz I’ve drove a decatted and no muffler no resonator Mitsubishi 2.4 car and trust me that thing was real loud like no kidding so this for me is child’s play.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> You know for my taste is not loud it’s just deep and smooth. I did a muffler delete at a shop and the resonator delete I did at my dads since I didn’t wanted to pay $100 for the delete instead I paid $15 for piping I needed and you be surprised how easy it was to separate the the exhaust from the cat to the back. If you wish to remove the whole piping it be easier to cut off the resonator under the vehicle and take it out and weld outside. Reason why I say it’s not loud is cuz I’ve drove a decatted and no muffler no resonator Mitsubishi 2.4 car and trust me that thing was real loud like no kidding so this for me is child’s play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very good input, glad to hear that removing stock exhaust components decreases spool time significantly, especially with stock size piping. sorry for going off thread subject.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> very good input, glad to hear that removing stock exhaust components decreases spool time significantly, especially with stock size piping. sorry for going off thread subject.


Nah you’re good man I used a 2 inch 90 degree elbow and a flexible tube for now probably upgrade in future. Spool time is slightly decreased but it does come up faster when you hit throttle at around 2k-3k rpms. Another thing I noticed is that the powerband we could say it sorta extended since before it would seriously run out of breath around 5k or so. Now it’s like it wants more and more but again maybe it’s just me but hopefully it’s not. Btw I have a K&N drop in filter not an intake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Nah you’re good man I used a 2 inch 90 degree elbow and a flexible tube for now probably upgrade in future. Spool time is slightly decreased but it does come up faster when you hit throttle at around 2k-3k rpms. Another thing I noticed is that the powerband we could say it sorta extended since before it would seriously run out of breath around 5k or so. Now it’s like it wants more and more but again maybe it’s just me but hopefully it’s not. Btw I have a K&N drop in filter not an intake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very good to know, im probably going to go the cat back root soon as AWE or ECS has another sale. i do notice it takes a second to build up boost between shifts even at higher rpm. i have the Racechip GTS and the Integrated Engineering intake. both have made a significant improvement in performance and the intake sounds killer. exhaust is definitly on the horizon.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

btavish81 said:


> very good to know, im probably going to go the cat back root soon as AWE or ECS has another sale. i do notice it takes a second to build up boost between shifts even at higher rpm. i have the Racechip GTS and the Integrated Engineering intake. both have made a significant improvement in performance and the intake sounds killer. exhaust is definitly on the horizon.


I want the IE intake so bad how is it??? Any videos??? What do you mean by takes a second to build boost? Maybe it’s that you need to seriously open up your exhaust lol but honestly I do shifts and if I WOT at 3k rpms either 1,2,3 it comes so quick. Now 4th and still pretty quick but fifth is mostly highway gear. Now after exhaust then you should really make a thread about how it improved from stock specially do a 1/4 mile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> I want the IE intake so bad how is it??? Any videos??? What do you mean by takes a second to build boost? Maybe it’s that you need to seriously open up your exhaust lol but honestly I do shifts and if I WOT at 3k rpms either 1,2,3 it comes so quick. Now 4th and still pretty quick but fifth is mostly highway gear. Now after exhaust then you should really make a thread about how it improved from stock specially do a 1/4 mile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is stock tune btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I want the IE intake so bad how is it??? Any videos??? What do you mean by takes a second to build boost? Maybe it’s that you need to seriously open up your exhaust lol but honestly I do shifts and if I WOT at 3k rpms either 1,2,3 it comes so quick. Now 4th and still pretty quick but fifth is mostly highway gear. Now after exhaust then you should really make a thread about how it improved from stock specially do a 1/4 mile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the IE intake sounds soooo damn good, they have a video on youtube that showcases that distinctive growl, definitly worth it just for the sound itself, but definitly increased throttle response. combined with the racechip, it feels alot stronger than their advertised numbers; in 5th gear at 80 mph if you put it to the floor in race mode, it will pull hard all the way to 120+ mph no problem. with all of that extra demand on the exhaust, im def think the exhaust will make a very noticable difference, i will def keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Delane_F (Jun 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Front mount heat exchanger you mean Air to Air right?
> Yes I am aware that in order to isolate the Intercooling system these items at least are needed: E- Water pump, radiator, expansion tank or some sort of container, hoses, fans(specially when idling or not going at fast enough speeds). I think it would be best to also have a switch for water pump. Just some ideas that might help get the better out of this baby 1.4T
> Don’t get me wrong it’s an amazing vehicle and if I wanted fast I sure wouldn’t have bought a 2.0T lol I would’ve bought a big block V8 .
> This past week I removed the resonator and replaced with piece of exhaust pipe and my God did it sounds much sweeter better and the power seems to go all the way to 6k rpms and comes on boost almost instantly and is so responsive.
> ...


No.. it’s air to water. You would run this in the cooling loop up stream of the intake mani. Air cools the fluid.. I think it would bring down IAT’s enough to feel improvements. Also like I said before it’s less work and cheaper then doing a custom FMIC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Delane_F said:


> No.. it’s air to water. You would run this in the cooling loop up stream of the intake mani. Air cools the fluid.. I think it would bring down IAT’s enough to feel improvements. Also like I said before it’s less work and cheaper then doing a custom FMIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see so use that one piggybacked with the stock air to water system. So instead of one Heat exchanger we could have two but one that cools it even more before getting to the IC in the Intake Manifold. That’s a great idea too. IATs when sitting can go up to 40f over ambient. At WOT when going over 70mph temps are about 20F highest if I go WOT for over say 5secs or so. So from 70-100 or-110 IATs at WOT rise slowly but rise up to 20f at most over ambient. I haven’t seen really anything much higher when driving hard. When driving on highway 10-15-20f is normal above ambient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

So did anyone ever figure out a intercooler upgrade?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Any idea what this is come across it a few times in different places says it fits the mk6.5 1.4t but there are pretty much no details. Its not our stock intercooler. Is it an upgrade is it ment to be run in tandem or is it just bs?









Amazon.com: For Volkswagen Jetta 2016 2017 2018 2019 Intercooler - BuyAutoParts 41-20381AN New : Automotive


Buy For Volkswagen Jetta 2016 2017 2018 2019 Intercooler - BuyAutoParts 41-20381AN New: Intercoolers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Joey1.4T said:


> Any idea what this is come across it a few times in different places says it fits the mk6.5 1.4t but there are pretty much no details. Its not our stock intercooler. Is it an upgrade is it ment to be run in tandem or is it just bs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join EA211 Group on Facebook. Plenty of support there. I’m there too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Running a FMHE, current setup about 50% increase in efficiency from stock. Going to be adding a second coolant pump to the system next week. Depending on the results if I still want more efficiency I will be separating the system and running the turbo coolant line off the stock exchanger and the IC system off the FMHE.


----------

